

The invisible helmet - FarhadG
http://vimeo.com/43038579#at=70

======
ColinWright
The submissions with discussions were:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1828134](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1828134)
(3 years ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4388056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4388056)
(1 year ago)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6685798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6685798)
(a few days ago)

Here are a few other submissions of this story, none with any discussion of
significance.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3977212](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3977212)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4382338](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4382338)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4392310](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4392310)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4467171](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4467171)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6271073)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6442570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6442570)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6691432](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6691432)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6700690](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6700690)

~~~
FarhadG
Thanks for that, Colin! I did a simple search for the Vimeo and YouTube URL; I
should've searched the keywords, instead :)

